# A true survivor from 1954, one of the best Schwinn Traveler bikes I've ever seen!



## Slick4d4d (Jun 17, 2019)

Just got this bike from what I think was the estate of the original owner and it is all original and in great shape. It even has the original key for the locking fork and a West German light set. The only issue is the tires are so dry rotted they started to crack and fall apart when I aired the up, but the tubes hold air! I don't know what I am going to do with it yet, but for now I love it!


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 17, 2019)

PM sent if she needs a new home...


----------



## Slick4d4d (Jun 17, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> PM sent if she needs a new home...





Holding on to it for now but she may be available at some point so if anyone else may be interested PM me and I'll keep you guys informed.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 17, 2019)

Beautiful piece.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## rollfaster (Jun 18, 2019)

Amazing original condition!!


----------



## OptimusJay (Jun 18, 2019)

Absolutely pristine. Looks like it was rarely ridden. Congratulations, bikes that old, in that condition, don’t come around often.
Jay


----------



## REC (Jun 19, 2019)

My '53 is nice, but this is ridiculous!! Beautiful, congratulations on finding it! 
REC


----------



## Slick4d4d (Jun 19, 2019)

REC said:


> My '53 is nice, but this is ridiculous!! Beautiful, congratulations on finding it!
> REC




Do you have pics of your '53?


----------



## REC (Jun 19, 2019)

Slick4d4d said:


> Do you have pics of your '53?



Close, but no cigar.... Original seat fell apart. Other parts show some wear.




The badge, with wings

Forgot about that!
REC


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 19, 2019)

NOTE, Winged Badge use example... on the pretty '54 find.


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 19, 2019)

That's a beautiful bike, and with a Cyclelock it's pretty rare!  I've got a '53 Varsity with a Cyclelock.   There are some interesting differences between these two model years.  The Varsity was essentially the same bike, but with painted fenders rather than SS, and did not come standard with a light set or saddle bag that the Traveler had.  Looks like yours has Weinmann brakes and levers, my '53 has the "Schwinn Built" ones.  My '53 has the "World" decal on the down tube, but looks like that was dropped in '54 in favor of a decal with the bike name.


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 19, 2019)

Just saw this Rec, do you have Scwhinn Built brakes with Weinmann brake levers?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 20, 2019)

Wow! Some pretty sweet original bikes guys. While not a Traveller, my 53 New World is nice, but nowhere near as nice as the Op Traveller.


----------



## schwinnlax (Jun 20, 2019)

Also looks like '54 was the first year they started putting brazed on cable stops for the rear brake cable, and a bracket for the 3 speed cable pulley.  The '53s don't have either.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 22, 2019)

The saddle looks brand new! GREAT find, congrats!!


----------



## Brutuskend (Jun 22, 2019)

WOW

Was this ever ridden?

I'm only 1 year older and I wish I was in HALF that good of shape.

But then, I HAVE been ridden, and put away wet a time or two.

BTW, anyone need a OG green fork for one of these?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 23, 2019)

I actually like the World Varsity type painted fenders more than the stainless Traveler type. Just a preference, I guess.


----------



## kostnerave (Aug 4, 2019)

Wow, I'm checking in to see if that Traveler is available for sale. Thanks!


----------

